# Suggestions for key largo-



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm going down on Friday and we are staying on black water sound. Looking for Redfish/trout/snapper opportunities. Running an ankona copperhead w/60. looking for suggestions for areas to poke around. Someone suggested running to Crocodile dragover? Was also wondering if it was clearly marked? I'll be running with the Navonics app on my iPhone and a chart as my secondary. Will be using spinning gear... -thanks!!!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Run to the a Flamingo area. Not a difficult run in your skiff. Lots of reds on the bights so long as there is moving water and the water temp is not too not. Typically a lot of grass in the water, but ai have caught some on topwater recently when it's not too bad. Otherwise, soft plastics rigged weedless--paddle tails have been good choices.


----------

